
Google Stadia Wants You to Replace Your Video Game Console. Don’t - lil-scamp
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/11/18/technology/personaltech/google-stadia-review.html
======
sarcasmatwork
Author has never heard of the PC master race... No one is going to consoles
when we have PC's. <the end>

Cloud gaming has always been a bad idea imho. Nothing new here, but now its
another Google platform to gather data on you for targeting advertisements. I
wonder what brought on this from Google to have this platform?

------
windsurfer
Stadia's launch seems troubled. I'm expecting pivots as they search for their
audience. It seems like a logical step for mobile gaming, but taken a bit too
far.

I think games could just be "stadiafied" the way many apps are just
"electronified", where the consumers don't need to care how it's all
implemented. A game could be designed around the major graphical elements
being streamed while leaving the UI local. That could open up a lot of new
ideas and make game dev easier.

Stadia as it is now seems like the right solution to the wrong problem, but I
hope it pivots around and finds some good niches instead of going the typical
Google route when things don't immediately work out.

------
1-6
Stadia isn't so bad... It's a first time run too.

